# Ask not for whom the bell tolls....



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

....or death in Spain.

Yesterday a man in our village died.  However, there's a rather charming custom here on letting the village know of the death of one of its residents. They ring the church bells thus :

Two High, One Low = Female

Two Low, One High = Male

They ring them fast at first in order to alert the village (at this point the mother-in-law gets on the phone to the hairdresser here, aka the information office to find out who's popped their clogs)

On the day of the internment, they ring them slower as people arrive for the mass and burial.

Do they ring the bells like this where you are??

It got me thinking (wow, I know!) about the way they deal with deaths here. There's a pretty fast turnaround re. death/burial usually within 24 hours - and burial is the preferred choice - the nearest crematorium is over 20km away. Off the deceased goes to the funeral home where the family gathers. The nearest and dearest often stay overnight (I know, I've been there!) with them - and it's not really for the squeamish, especially with open caskets and the like - before transporting them to the mass the following day, then a procession to the cemetery where they are interred in their wall like structures or "panteon".

Anyhoo, just wondering if any of you have thought about what you will do when you finally leave this mortal coil. Have any of you taken out funeral plans/insurance here for that inevitable day or are you going to be stuck in a box and airmailed to your country or origin?!

Worm food for thought!

(Sorry!)

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> ....or death in Spain.
> 
> Yesterday a man in our village died.  However, there's a rather charming custom here on letting the village know of the death of one of its residents. They ring the church bells thus :
> 
> ...


burial within 24 hr,s eh 

GOT ME THINKING NOW

TINA RING YOUR MUM IM TAKING HER AWAY FOR A DAY OUT !


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> burial within 24 hr,s eh
> 
> GOT ME THINKING NOW
> 
> TINA RING YOUR MUM IM TAKING HER AWAY FOR A DAY OUT !


Cheeky so and so. Hey Shaun - how you doing today?
Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> burial within 24 hr,s eh
> 
> GOT ME THINKING NOW
> 
> TINA RING YOUR MUM IM TAKING HER AWAY FOR A DAY OUT !


Tina, take him for a day out!!!!!!

I think they have a fast turnover in hot countries cos historically corpses smell!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

This is a serious post! I'm genuinely interested!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

OK....not something people generally want to talk about is it, but we've seem to have covered life in Spain - and I guess it's the logical next step?!?!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Tina, take him for a day out!!!!!!
> 
> I think they have a fast turnover in hot countries cos historically corpses smell!!


im going airport in about 15 mins so you can all have some nice quite time to yourselfs for a couple of days whilst we make are mind up on this business chance etc. 

historically corpses smell!! quote

she smells like a bad day in an old peoples home anyway !
she needs sticking in extreme,s bum washer 
i may sneek her on the plane and drop her of at his


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> This is a serious post! I'm genuinely interested!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


lol have a great day im off to the sunny side of spain see u later


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmm, we went for a walk one day and sat down near a cemetario and OH pointed out the hosepipes sticking out from the back of the grave slots. 
For some inexplicable reason, it totally grossed me out. 
Can't think why...

The bell thing? It's the same here. 

Would you have a nice photo on the front of your little marble box as well? 

xx


[


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> lol have a great day im off to the sunny side of spain see u later


Have a lovely break Shaun! Hope it all goes well - keep us posted on your return!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Hmm, we went for a walk one day and sat down near a cemetario and OH pointed out the hosepipes sticking out from the back of the grave slots.
> For some inexplicable reason, it totally grossed me out.
> Can't think why...
> 
> ...


Apparently it's for cleaning them out for the next occupant!!! After so many years, the dusty bits and bobs left get swept out (and then put in a lower niche) and then they give it a good rinse (maybe a bit of Dettol for freshness LOL!) and it's for draining off the fluid!

Nah - wouldn't catch me in one of those things - haven't quite decided on my plan yet. Mum-in-law wants a mass accompanied by Gaiteros! Way to go!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a funeral plan with Mapfre. Very inexpensive and means that whoever is left behind only needs to make one phone call to the company and they take care of everything. 

I want to be cremated and I could make that "wish" on the form. All very easy stuff.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I have a funeral plan with Mapfre. Very inexpensive and means that whoever is left behind only needs to make one phone call to the company and they take care of everything.
> 
> I want to be cremated and I could make that "wish" on the form. All very easy stuff.



Do you know if there are any restrictions on scattering of ashes? We have been told one shouldn't by an official, although it was with a wink! Does that mean that yeah, on the quiet you can do it wherever you want?

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't think I'll be too bothered. 

Bob Dylan might help: "The answer my friend is blowing in the wind" or in my case on the hallowed turf of the Vicente Garcia.


----------

